

Ask HN: Seeking a personal spam filter (an actual person) - Flemlord

I'm looking for a service where an actual person will filter my e-mail weeding out the spam. None of the current anti-spam solutions work perfectly, and I'd happily pay a small monthly fee.<p>Does anything like this exist? If not, consider it a free startup idea. ;-)
======
PieSquared
How about Gmail? I haven't had a single problem with gmail spam filters, which
used to surprise me.

------
Spyckie
Get a virtual secretary - you can ask them to do much more than just spam
filtering.

A bit on the expensive side, though. :)

<http://www.b2kcorp.com/basic_services.html>
<http://www.taskseveryday.com/Pricing.html>

Other ideas, if you're willing to allow other people to see your emails, why
not just mechanical turk it?

------
eisokant
I think it doesn't exist because of the privacy implications. Imagine someone
reading all your emails!

------
breck
Sure, I know of a service. It's cheap too--only one dollar per month. But you
have to have a large net worth to become a member. Preferably in liquid form
in online banks.

